

How to Access the Internet (A Guide from 2025) - xaverius
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2010-06-24-n15.html

======
pistoriusp
In South Africa we've got a completely free, community driven and supported
Wireless User Group comprising of ~2000 nodes.

Whilst it's certainly not the Internet I've seen a marked improvement and
understanding in creating large, relatively free networks. (You still have to
buy your own equipment.)

One can only hope that by 2025 the technology will have increased to such a
point that it'll be powerful (no line of site required), cheap and abundant.
(And in effect, uncontrollable by a single entity, corporation or
organization.)

A bit more about the WUG: (<http://ptawug.co.za>)

They use standard 802.11g/n (5.8/2.4 GHz) Wi-Fi equipment. And mostly Mikrotik
router hardware and software.

I'm just a user - So my information might be a bit wrong...

~~~
jeebusroxors
A friend of mine has been interested in setting something like this up in the
states. Is there a website documenting the process/pitfalls?

~~~
pistoriusp
I'm just an end user - So I don't know much about the process. Here's the
project's website: <http://ptawug.co.za>

~~~
jeebusroxors
Thanks. These types of things always hit that "this is awesome" spot due to
both the engineering and community aspects.

------
thecircusb0y
I saw Full Metal Jacket when I was 4 years old and I loved it. I saw Texas
Chainsaw Massacre and I laughed.

This scared the shit out of me.

~~~
perplexes
Seconded. It made me feel the same as reading _1984_. I hate the future.

~~~
patrickk
Why does the future always have to be negative? (philosophical question) If
you look at history, things generally improve over time

~~~
thecircusb0y
Based on what?

------
crististm
"Why exactly is it bad for people to badmouth their governments or big
companies online?"

Funny enough, there's a discussion in our local press these days about the
"Press" considered to be a vector of insecurity to government/local agencies
(e.g. they badmouth justice for being a mock-up).

------
kksm19820117
Somehow, I don't see this happening; there's too much of implied control for
this to be a realistic scenario.

~~~
mseebach
It's oddly appropriate that the first comment to this is [deleted]

------
shabble
Nice (but quite scary) article. Reminds me a lot of the 'if the internet were
like cable TV/mobile phone pricing' image I saw a while ago:
<http://imgur.com/5RrWm.png>

------
shabda
Needs a think of the children argument to be more convincing.

------
edw519
_Setting up your RealIdentity is easy, as your computer (MacOS 15 or ChromeOS7
and higher) will automatically connect..._

Hmmm...no mention of Microsoft. Does this mean I'll have to upgrade from
ie6/xp before 2025?

~~~
barber
Does this mean real.com crawled from it's grave? Millions of people tricked
into buying RealIdentity Plus?

~~~
gwern
It's a reference to the <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/REAL_ID_Act>

------
rgrieselhuber
Ok, that was depressing.

------
jtnaka
They hate our freedoms... Never forget.

------
jpwagner
_LOL...(it has also replaced Bless You as a reply to when someone sneezes)_

------
drtse4
And what about the multitude of darknets with Petabyte/s of bandwidth?

